# Bridgestone RE-11's vs. Michelin Pilot Super Sport's



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello all,

Having had PS2's in previous cars, and hearing people rave about the replacement PSS's, I'm thinking that when the time comes to ditch the disappointing Toyo's, I'll make a switch to Michelin. That said, I've always liked the tread pattern and gripping abilities of the RE-11's when warm. In many instances, cars with major amounts of torque can't break them loose, which makes them a phenomenal choice for those looking for ultimate grip. My reservation comes with their weight, however. As many of us know, 1 lb. of unsprung weight equates to about 4 lbs. (if I'm not mistaken) of sprung weight. So every pound shaved off the wheels/tires/brakes area pays off well! The OEM Toyo's are 26 lbs. a piece, whereas the RE-11's go up to 28 lbs. per tire (on the heavy side); meanwhile, the PSS's go down to 24 lbs. per tire. Has anyone had both on a TTRS before and been able to compare them? Is the grip of the RE-11 worth the extra 8 lbs. of unsprung weight all around? I know the PSS's grip very well, and the TTRS being an awd platform will not experience traction issues - being lighter is a definite plus!

One last thing: the RE-11's are W rated (168mph) whereas the PSS's are Y rated (186+mph). Most of us probably don't care about this, as we don't do these excessive speeds ever. In fact, many tracks do not have straightways long enough to get to these speeds.

Any and all input will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TTRStud said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Having had PS2's in previous cars, and hearing people rave about the replacement PSS's, I'm thinking that when the time comes to ditch the disappointing Toyo's, I'll make a switch to Michelin. That said, I've always liked the tread pattern and gripping abilities of the RE-11's when warm. In many instances, cars with major amounts of torque can't break them loose, which makes them a phenomenal choice for those looking for ultimate grip. My reservation comes with their weight, however. As many of us know, 1 lb. of unsprung weight equates to about 4 lbs. (if I'm not mistaken) of sprung weight. So every pound shaved off the wheels/tires/brakes area pays off well! The OEM Toyo's are 26 lbs. a piece, whereas the RE-11's go up to 28 lbs. per tire (on the heavy side); meanwhile, the PSS's go down to 24 lbs. per tire. Has anyone had both on a TTRS before and been able to compare them? Is the grip of the RE-11 worth the extra 8 lbs. of unsprung weight all around? I know the PSS's grip very well, and the TTRS being an awd platform will not experience traction issues - being lighter is a definite plus!
> 
> ...


For street only, or novice-level track time, Michelin PSS are awesome (I have them right now). But for more heavy track te, they completely lose traction when they get hot, which is about Galway through a 20 minute session (not good).

I'm in the market for new tores for my next HPDE event, and I looked closely at the RE11 (which was on some of the instructor cars). For medium track duty, they are good. Their is a newer RE11A, but not in our 255/35-19 size.

A big competitor to the RE11 is the Yokohama AD08. They just came out with a new compound version called AD08R which looks competitive with the RE11A (there are aome tire rack test comparisons between these and a few others). The AD08/AD08R has a wider tread with as well at the same size tire (9.8" vs. 9.2" IIRC), so they look a little meatier and more square edged.

Long story short, do not run PSS on the track. I just ordered a set of AD08R since the RE11A isn't available yet. So I'll know in early March how they fare on the track.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Traction issues with an awd platform? Not good! Looking forward to hearing about your impressions when you make the switch! Let me know which ones you go with also (advan's, re-11's).

Now when you say traction issues, are you referring to rotational traction or lateral (cornering) traction?



Marty said:


> For street only, or novice-level track time, Michelin PSS are awesome (I have them right now). But for more heavy track te, they completely lose traction when they get hot, which is about Galway through a 20 minute session (not good).
> 
> I'm in the market for new tores for my next HPDE event, and I looked closely at the RE11 (which was on some of the instructor cars). For medium track duty, they are good. Their is a newer RE11A, but not in our 255/35-19 size.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TTRStud said:


> Traction issues with an awd platform? Not good! Looking forward to hearing about your impressions when you make the switch! Let me know which ones you go with also (advan's, re-11's).
> 
> Now when you say traction issues, are you referring to rotational traction or lateral (cornering) traction?


I'm talking about traction-limited speed through corners, not straight-line. With AWD, there are no straight- line traction issues.

Looking at the tread wear indicator is a good general indicator of high temperature traction. The PSS is 300, RE11 is 200, and AD08R is 180.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I can only compare my RE-11s to the Toyo Proxes that came stock. Proxes lasted one summer RE-11 have gone much farther grip better more feedback at the limit and cost half. Everyone with the PSS seems to love them also.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Marty said:


> I'm talking about traction-limited speed through corners, not straight-line. With AWD, there are no straight- line traction issues.
> 
> Looking at the tread wear indicator is a good general indicator of high temperature traction. The PSS is 300, RE11 is 200, and AD08R is 180.


Agreed...I always look at the tread wear number...iirc, the ps2's that came on my 1M were rated at 140 or 180...they were supposed to be sticky crazy!



SKNKWRX said:


> I can only compare my RE-11s to the Toyo Proxes that came stock. Proxes lasted one summer RE-11 have gone much farther grip better more feedback at the limit and cost half. Everyone with the PSS seems to love them also.


This is going to be a tough decision...but I feel that both are great choices.


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

Marty said:


> Long story short, do not run PSS on the track.


I think Michelin marketed the PSS as a trackable tire. I think they're also an OE option on some Ferrari's (like the 458 and 599).

When they launched the tire, Michelin let reviewers drive some very expensive fast cars on the track with PSS tires: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=141

There are also several TT owners who track their cars with PSS tires (this thread has some good info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5986137-Michelin-Pilot-Super-Sport-(PSS)-short-review).

While the PSS's may not outperform a track/autocross only tire, I think they're the best option if you want to daily drive and track the same set of tires.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

I also have the PSS's on mine in the Summer,and find them to be a great tyre for road and occasional track use.
This April I will try the Dunlop Sport Maxx Race,which are a standard optional extra here in Europe, so AO marked
If the newer Michelin Cup 2's are available in the correct size I will try them,as they are meant to be really good going by early test reports.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

i0n said:


> I think Michelin marketed the PSS as a trackable tire. I think they're also an OE option on some Ferrari's (like the 458 and 599).
> 
> When they launched the tire, Michelin let reviewers drive some very expensive fast cars on the track with PSS tires: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=141
> 
> ...


Again, the PSS are just ok on the track compared to the RE11 or AD08. If you are more concerned about tread wear than track performance, get the PSS. If you are more concerned about ultimate grip lap after lap (and still want a street able tire), get the RE11 or AD08. This is based on my own experience with the PSS, and track instructor recommendations.

The Dunlop Maxx Race is closer to a track only tire. I bet that thing grips well when hot given the 80 tread wear rating!


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

In á test ,the Dunlops were 2 secs a lap quicker than the oem Conti 5's on the short track Hockenheim (2.64 km)


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

TTRStud said:


> Agreed...I always look at the tread wear number...iirc, the ps2's that came on my 1M were rated at 140 or 180...they were supposed to be sticky crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a tough decision...but I feel that both are great choices.


I should add that I have had my TTS at Tail of the Dragon 4-5 times along with other places where tires and brakes were pushed very hard to their limits in dry and wet. I will be buying RE-11s again.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't track my car, as it is strictly a daily driver and cruiser. I did, however, try the PSS tires for about 1 week. I found them to be excessively noisy, and when I sent them back to Tire Rack they said that they debated about if the return should be accepted because there was so much tread wear already.

I get it. This thread is about track day tires. But I just wanted to chime in with this for those that might be considering the PSS tires for a daily driver. They are most certainly a compromise in that regard, and a poor one at that in my opinion. Grip, though, is quite good I must admit. I tried a few crazy corners at a higher than comfortable speed and the car simply stuck like glue. That might be were the tread was lost, come to think of it. But from my point of view, if you're going to claim such a high grip, a consumer should be able to confirm it after purchase, right?


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you fellas for all the great feedback.

MoreGooderTT: you're actually not off topic my friend. This thread was intended for those of us who daily drive, but enjoy spirited driving every now and then, and the possibility of a track day. Good input...though I'm surprised that you're advising against what seems to be the more popular street-oriented choice (PSS).


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I don't track my car, as it is strictly a daily driver and cruiser. I did, however, try the PSS tires for about 1 week. I found them to be excessively noisy, and when I sent them back to Tire Rack they said that they debated about if the return should be accepted because there was so much tread wear already.
> 
> I get it. This thread is about track day tires. But I just wanted to chime in with this for those that might be considering the PSS tires for a daily driver. They are most certainly a compromise in that regard, and a poor one at that in my opinion. Grip, though, is quite good I must admit. I tried a few crazy corners at a higher than comfortable speed and the car simply stuck like glue. That might be were the tread was lost, come to think of it. But from my point of view, if you're going to claim such a high grip, a consumer should be able to confirm it after purchase, right?


Strange,I've never experienced noise or quick wear rates, in fact the complete opposite


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TTRStud said:


> Thank you fellas for all the great feedback.
> 
> MoreGooderTT: you're actually not off topic my friend. This thread was intended for those of us who daily drive, but enjoy spirited driving every now and then, and the possibility of a track day. Good input...though I'm surprised that you're advising against what seems to be the more popular street-oriented choice (PSS).


If you don't want to go to something as aggressive as the RE11 you can also try the Bridgestone S04s. These are rated in the same class as the PSS, and are a decent amount cheaper than the RE11s. I've been running them on my RS for a year and I'm very pleased with them. They don't have the outright grip of the RE11 but you need to get to some insane speeds on the street to surpass what the S04 will deliver. I did a 4k mile road trip on them last year and I didn't feel they were very noisy, at least not much more than the stock Toyos.

I've run them for 3 track days and by the end of the day and later in the sessions they do start to get greasy and require a fair amount of tire pressure adjustment to keep them happy. They did have excellent grip on track and were predictable once they started to go off a bit. That said, I'll probably get one or two more track days out of them and will replace them with RE11s, I've liked Bridgestones ever since I ran S03s on my mk1 TT.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

If you all are considering RE-11(a) and PSS... you have to then consider BF Goodrich g-Force Rival tires as well.










Word on the street is, Rivals are better than PSS and RE-11(A). Rival's only just fall short of the RE-11A on a soaking wet track.


----------



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

Is it just me or do those G-force Rival tires look like they've had quite a tough day at the track?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

mike'sttrs said:


> Is it just me or do those G-force Rival tires look like they've had quite a tough day at the track?


They did get a work out. The picture was taken from this write up: 
http://www.onehotlap.com/2013/01/bfgoodrich-g-force-rival-plot-thickens.html


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Currently running the PSS on my car for street use. They are heads and tails above the stockers. I cant compare them with the others as i havent used them, but they are great for grip and handling on the roads of Phoenix. I can push this car hard into corners and not be afraid of pushing wide. 

I guess you can say I have driven them when pretty heated, over 117 degrees ambient, and a full days twisty driving, with no greasy feel at all. I have yet to take them to a track run though...

Overall, great street tire for spirited driving.


----------



## TheBoogieKnight (Aug 15, 2013)

sorry to be off topic, but do you believe the PSS were noisy due to a manfucturing defect or that it may just be the nature of the tire? im looking at them as well but road noise is important to me as i put a fair amount of freeway miles on my TT as a DD.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

boarderjcj said:


> If you all are considering RE-11(a) and PSS... you have to then consider BF Goodrich g-Force Rival tires as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately they don't make the Rivals in the stock 255/35-19 size.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

TheBoogieKnight said:


> sorry to be off topic, but do you believe the PSS were noisy due to a manfucturing defect or that it may just be the nature of the tire? im looking at them as well but road noise is important to me as i put a fair amount of freeway miles on my TT as a DD.



I havent had had one single problem with road noise in nearly 10k miles... These tires are quieter than stock.


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> Strange,I've never experienced noise or quick wear rates, in fact the complete opposite





Dan.S said:


> I havent had had one single problem with road noise in nearly 10k miles... These tires are quieter than stock.


Same here: mine are quieter than stock and wear has been very good so far after ~8k miles.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

TheBoogieKnight said:


> sorry to be off topic, but do you believe the PSS were noisy due to a manfucturing defect or that it may just be the nature of the tire? im looking at them as well but road noise is important to me as i put a fair amount of freeway miles on my TT as a DD.


I could have simply had a bad tire. As I recall, the problem was coming from the front primarily. It was a loud pinging noise that you might characterize as the sound of a overinflated basketball hitting the floor. I experimented with air pressures to no avail. Because of the high pitch I had a hard time isolating which tire it was coming from though. But I recall it being very annoying.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, don't get me wrong! Wagon wheels would be better than the craptacular stock Bridgestone Potenza's they come with. Even with the high pitch noise, they were overall quieted and easier to get along with those POS tires. Still can't fathom why Audi puts them on brand new cars. Must have gotten a killer contract with Bridgestone they couldn't pass up.

Anyway....
WAAAAY off topic. I apologize.


----------



## ABQautoxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I've run most of the tires discussed except the RE-11A (I have run the RE-11). For the use described, it would be very tough to do better than the PSS and that is what I would recommend in that 19 size with the AD08R being a close second. Only a few tires are faster in dry than the PSS and neither RE-11 is one of those. It's also a very quiet tire for street use and excellent in the rain. It's such a good tire, most of the One Lap of America competitors use it. Only real down side is you can't flip it.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

ABQautoxer said:


> I've run most of the tires discussed except the RE-11A (I have run the RE-11). For the use described, it would be very tough to do better than the PSS and that is what I would recommend in that 19 size with the AD08R being a close second. Only a few tires are faster in dry than the PSS and neither RE-11 is one of those. It's also a very quiet tire for street use and excellent in the rain. It's such a good tire, most of the One Lap of America competitors use it. Only real down side is you can't flip it.


What do you think about the RE11 vs the AD08R?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Marty said:


> Unfortunately they don't make the Rivals in the stock 255/35-19 size.


I would get yourself some 18x9.5 forgestars or Tsw wheels and wrap them in 275/35/r18 rivals. You can wrap a 9 in wheel with a 275 section tire as well, and do so safely. 9.5 in wide is just optimal for max performance (optimal sidewall geometry with that width wheel). Or if you're all about oem, wrap an 18x9 oem TT wheel in 245/40r18 rivals. Get better off the line tq and less unstrung weight.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

boarderjcj said:


> I would get yourself some 18x9.5 forgestars or Tsw wheels and wrap them in 275/35/r18 rivals. You can wrap a 9 in wheel with a 275 section tire as well, and do so safely. 9.5 in wide is just optimal for max performance (optimal sidewall geometry with that width wheel). Or if you're all about oem, wrap an 18x9 oem TT wheel in 245/40r18 rivals. Get better off the line tq and less unstrung weight.


Hmm interesting suggestion, thanks. What offset on an 18x9.5 wheel can take a 275 without rubbing?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Marty said:


> Hmm interesting suggestion, thanks. What offset on an 18x9.5 wheel can take a 275 without rubbing?


good question. there are a few threads on this board already which make some suggestions. But it will depend on your suspension set up... Best bet, go to a local shop get some trial fitments made then place an order.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

PSS are a great overall tire with awesome tread wear ratings, however I love taking on-off ramps at speed and love back roads and the feeling of pulling 1g in the corners. For that reason, I choose more grip over tread wear and therefore RE-11's are on my car. They and I am sure the others that are in the extreme category are just more performance focused than the PSS's

Something else to consider between those two tires is sidewall stiffness. Michelin tires are known for their soft sidewalls, which give you sloppy turn-in and don't feel as direct. I much prefer that direct, sharp feeling for initial turn-in. RE-11's sidewalls are almost run-flat stiff (which do make them harder to mount) and that gives you a great initial response at turn-in. Again that is a trade-off you do have to consider, plush ride and slow initial turn-in VS a little stiffer ride with a more direct feel.

I am more of a performance over comfort kind of guy, so the RE-11's are a no brainer for me.

Between the MSS springs and the RE-11 tires, I just love on-off ramps and back roads. Pure bliss!!!

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll chime in about the PSS since I've gone through 3 sets for summer driving/autox/track. For all their problems, I'll still be putting them on the TT-RS because if you take care of them, they last twice as long as the current top tires (RS3, rival, AD08) and the performance loss is acceptable for me.

Sidewalls - My previous car was heavier than the TT-RS with more power and really murdered the sidewalls. I would not recommend trying to push the fitment of a PSS on a rim near the narrow end of Michelin's suggested size. The good thing about the TT-RS is it is light enough this may not matter, then the softer sidewalls can become helpful. This is one tire you should always be watching your air pressure on.

Heat Cycling - You will notice the grip deteriorates over time, but for the amount of use you get out of them, I wouldn't say it is bad at all. 

General Feedback - Like any tire, they do get greasy when hot but not as bad as Toyos. The important factor here is they provide great handling from near cold to hot, dry or wet and this is where most people have issue. The PSS is a great tire, but it isn't a track tire or R comp. If you are on public roads or starting out in autox, the PSS is all you need, they will never get hot enough to notice there limits. If you are into time attack or on a long challenging track, they probably will get greasy and you may want to give up tread wear for RS3, Rival, AD08, or R comp. If it is just a lapping day and you stay out for 20min at a time driving like a moron, it isn't the tires, you need to watch your lap times, fluids, brakes, tires and know when to come off the track and cool down. On a stock TT-RS, the PSS tires could very well outlast your brakes.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

G'day TTRSStud, 

I made the change on my car just recently (from the original PS2's to the RE11's).

I can't recommend the RE11's enough as a replacement for the PS2's.

I've done AutoX, HillClimbs and HPDEs since i've had them, and they were substantially quicker than the PS2's (3-4 secs a lap) and they didn't go off anywhere nearly as quickly.

One slight warning though, they are a much MUCH wider tyre than the PS2 @ 255/35/19. I've got the MSS lowering kit and I get rubbing on the back when going over speed bumps etc since fitting these new tyres.

Road noise doesn't seem significantly different to the PS2's either.

Cheers,
matt


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow! This thread turned out to be extremely useful and informative. Thank you everyone! It seems like either tire is a great choice, it just depends on what I'm after. Extreme performance on the track? Or a good street/track compromise tire? It appears that for the latter, the PSS is the better choice. I love the RE-11 and its reviews, and just the curiosity of how much they grip makes me want to get the RE-11's. 

On one of the posts above someone mentioned the added sidewall stiffness of the RE-11 - with the stiffness comes the extra 2 lbs. in weight per tire. So, does the added sidewall stiffness/turn-in benefit outweigh the added tire weight? This is a tough one; my heart is saying RE-11 but my brain is saying PSS.

Also someone recommended the S04's, which I just finished reading some reviews on, and seems like a great tire as well…AND they are running a special on TireRack at the moment at $185 per tire.

Hmmm…decisions decisions. I still have a few thousand miles to make up my mind


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TTRStud said:


> Wow! This thread turned out to be extremely useful and informative. Thank you everyone! It seems like either tire is a great choice, it just depends on what I'm after. Extreme performance on the track? Or a good street/track compromise tire? It appears that for the latter, the PSS is the better choice. I love the RE-11 and its reviews, and just the curiosity of how much they grip makes me want to get the RE-11's.
> 
> On one of the posts above someone mentioned the added sidewall stiffness of the RE-11 - with the stiffness comes the extra 2 lbs. in weight per tire. So, does the added sidewall stiffness/turn-in benefit outweigh the added tire weight? This is a tough one; my heart is saying RE-11 but my brain is saying PSS.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think the RE-11 / AD08R level "extreme summer" tires *are* the good street / track compromise tires. A true track tire is going to be either track-only, or really just usable for driving to and from the track.

The PSS is a street tire.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

TTRStud said:


> Wow! This thread turned out to be extremely useful and informative. Thank you everyone! It seems like either tire is a great choice, it just depends on what I'm after. Extreme performance on the track? Or a good street/track compromise tire? It appears that for the latter, the PSS is the better choice. I love the RE-11 and its reviews, and just the curiosity of how much they grip makes me want to get the RE-11's.
> 
> On one of the posts above someone mentioned the added sidewall stiffness of the RE-11 - with the stiffness comes the extra 2 lbs. in weight per tire. So, does the added sidewall stiffness/turn-in benefit outweigh the added tire weight? This is a tough one; my heart is saying RE-11 but my brain is saying PSS.
> 
> ...


Real world, you are not going to feel a performance difference with the minimal added weight of the RE-11's. You will however feel the quicker turn-in and added grip. 

I have used the RE-11 tires on 4 cars over the years now... 335i, M3, G37, and now the TTRS. and I do not track my cars at all. They perform awesome and do everything well. They grip amazing in the wet, have good hydroplaning resistance, and flat out rock in the dry. Tread wear varies greatly depending on the car and how you drive it. I averaged 12K to 14K miles on a set in the 335i and the M3. In the G37, I got about 8K in the rear and 20K in the front. On the TTRS I only have about 2500 miles on them, but they are holding up great so far and I will be rotating them in another 500 miles or so.

And as a added bonus info. If you go with the RE-11's, they take about 1000 to 1500 miles to really come into their top performance as the tread wears just a little. Like all new tires with full tread they do squirm a little, but give them 1500 miles and from then on up until the wear bars, they are so amazing.


----------



## ABQautoxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Marty said:


> What do you think about the RE11 vs the AD08R?


I would go with the AD08R for their better wet and dry performance though its close in the dry.


----------



## ABQautoxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Marty said:


> Hmm interesting suggestion, thanks. What offset on an 18x9.5 wheel can take a 275 without rubbing?


From my calcs based on how my 275/35/18 Rivals fit on 18x9 ET46, I would use ET50. Fronts are fine with ET44-50, rears I think its just ET49-52 otherwise you rub just a bit on the fenders if when you hit bump that compresses the suspension a lot.


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Going to have to spring for a set of new tires (unfortunately a littler earlier than anticipated) and like many here, torn between a few of the options. Well, I'm on PSS now and they've been great. I'm will to try something else next because why not see what fits me and my driving the best, all for the sake of experimentation.
Options are RE-11s or AD08Rs -- this is on the OEM 19x9 wheels. I'm leaning towards the RE-11s (good reviews, saves me a little money). Any other anecdotal votes for the AD08Rs? I've got a friend who loves em, but on a RWD car. It's not a big change, but any concerns over changing the load rating from 1565lbs to 1389lbs?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

arnemeyer said:


> Going to have to spring for a set of new tires (unfortunately a littler earlier than anticipated) and like many here, torn between a few of the options. Well, I'm on PSS now and they've been great. I'm will to try something else next because why not see what fits me and my driving the best, all for the sake of experimentation.
> Options are RE-11s or AD08Rs -- this is on the OEM 19x9 wheels. I'm leaning towards the RE-11s (good reviews, saves me a little money). Any other anecdotal votes for the AD08Rs? I've got a friend who loves em, but on a RWD car. It's not a big change, but any concerns over changing the load rating from 1565lbs to 1389lbs?


There's a decent chance that the AD08R will rub in 255/35-19. It has a huge tread section width for that tire size (10.1" vs the 9.2" of the PSS if I recall correctly). RE11 is 9.4".


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Marty said:


> There's a decent chance that the AD08R will rub in 255/35-19. It has a huge tread section width for that tire size (10.1" vs the 9.2" of the PSS if I recall correctly). RE11 is 9.4".


ah! good point. I was looking at nearly everything else but forgot to look at that. good catch!
I'm not in a position really to do a test fitment to see how it works out unfortunately, so RE-11s for this batch then.


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

Marty said:


> There's a decent chance that the AD08R will rub in 255/35-19. It has a huge tread section width for that tire size (10.1" vs the 9.2" of the PSS if I recall correctly). RE11 is 9.4".


I'm in the market for new tires as well and prefer the AD08s (I loved them on my Evo). What about going to a 255/30/19 to try to reduce any rubbing?

re-11









ad08r


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Marty said:


> There's a decent chance that the AD08R will rub in 255/35-19. It has a huge tread section width for that tire size (10.1" vs the 9.2" of the PSS if I recall correctly). RE11 is 9.4".



Actually, the AD08R shouldn't rub (too much):
AD08R Section width: 10.1" / Tread width: 9.9"
OEM Toyos: 10.2" / 10"


So the AD08R is actually smaller in dimensions slightly than the Toyos, however the overall diameter is a 0.2" bigger between the two. Although the AD08R is only 0.1" bigger in dia than the PSS.

or am I nuts?

Turns out with travel I don't need to pull the trigger until early next week anyway.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

arnemeyer said:


> Actually, the AD08R shouldn't rub (too much):
> AD08R Section width: 10.1" / Tread width: 9.9"
> OEM Toyos: 10.2" / 10"
> 
> ...


Could be the case regarding the Toyos. I was just comparing to PSS because I have PSS on a 19x9.5" et45 wheel that just fits, and I swapped on AD08R and they rubbed big time and had visibly vertical side walls vs the stretched PSS sidewalls (both 255/35-19).

On stock wheels, AD08R may fit fine. Definitely worth double checking the numbers or at least buying them from a local shop that wil take them back if they rub.


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Due to time constraints, I ended up with the RE-11s this time. Hopefully next time I won't have an unanticipated need to swap tires and I can consider the AD08R for the sake of experimentation.


Those of you running RE-11s, what pressures are you running? I know this is somewhat subjective and dependent on conditions and kind of track, but it's always nice to have a baseline.
My only info to date is someone here in socal running them at 45psi front, 42psi rear hot. Seems about right - 10psi increase from the 35psi on the sticker on the fronts.


1. on the street (cold) - the OEM sticker pressures?
2. track, hot pressures


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

arnemeyer said:


> Due to time constraints, I ended up with the RE-11s this time. Hopefully next time I won't have an unanticipated need to swap tires and I can consider the AD08R for the sake of experimentation.
> 
> 
> Those of you running RE-11s, what pressures are you running? I know this is somewhat subjective and dependent on conditions and kind of track, but it's always nice to have a baseline.
> ...


40's seem high. Wouldn't that cause instability?

I run mine at stock pressures and works good for me, but I don't track mine.


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

TRZ06 said:


> 40's seem high. Wouldn't that cause instability?
> 
> I run mine at stock pressures and works good for me, but I don't track mine.



I guess by seems about right I meant he's roughly staying with stock cold pressures. Going up 10psi may mean the tires are getting really hot and they could start getting greasy by then, but this guy hasn't said anything negative about the pressure's he's running. That's why it doesn't hurt to get a second/group opinion.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

For the street, I run 33F/31R when the tyres are cold.

At the track - I run the same pressure, except measured just after I've finished a session.

FWIW - When I put the MSS springs in, I was able to drop my tyre pressure by about 7psi and still maintain good handling.


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

jibbed said:


> For the street, I run 33F/31R when the tyres are cold.
> 
> At the track - I run the same pressure, except measured just after I've finished a session.
> 
> FWIW - When I put the MSS springs in, I was able to drop my tyre pressure by about 7psi and still maintain good handling.



Yeah, the springs is a future investment. Good to hear about that.

Just to confirm, you're saying you are running 33F/31R AFTER laps?


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Ordered some 255-30-20 Dunlop sport Maxx Race(Audi spec) yesterday to try on the car. Will be interesting to see how they compare to 19" PSS's


----------



## J9277655 (Mar 1, 2011)

I just put a set of AD08R's on my car to replace some bridgestone RE-11's.

My car is lowered and I am having fairly substantial rubbing. I did have to do quite a bit of work to make the old Bridgestones fit, but looks like I'll have to do some more now with the Yokohamas!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

J9277655 said:


> I just put a set of AD08R's on my car to replace some bridgestone RE-11's.
> 
> My car is lowered and I am having fairly substantial rubbing. I did have to do quite a bit of work to make the old Bridgestones fit, but looks like I'll have to do some more now with the Yokohamas!


Bummer. Makes sense though since the AD08R tread section is so much wider (almost 3/4" wider vs the RE11 in the 255/35-19 size).


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

jibbed said:


> For the street, I run 33F/31R when the tyres are cold.
> 
> At the track - I run the same pressure, except measured just after I've finished a session.
> 
> FWIW - When I put the MSS springs in, I was able to drop my tyre pressure by about 7psi and still maintain good handling.


I concur with his preferences.

I was running 32.5 all around, adjusted just after coming off track. The RE-11 runs great in cooler months. My best prefremeces were in February and March track days, in the morning sessions. High daytime temps and longer into sessions produces the tire getting less bite.

Im running 034 Motorsport Rear Trailing Arm bearings (good) 034 motrosport RSB (Bad), but stiff and Haldex comp controller. So, your choice of pressure for rear rotation may vary.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah - that + a rear sway bar transform the car.

Correct! 



arnemeyer said:


> Yeah, the springs is a future investment. Good to hear about that.
> 
> Just to confirm, you're saying you are running 33F/31R AFTER laps?


----------

